# Converting Lisdexamfetamine into Dextroamphetamine?



## Montecristo (Jan 11, 2022)

How would one convert Lisdexamfetamine into Dextroamphetamine ?
I can get a fair bit of Lisdexamfetamine for cheap, but me and my friends would rather dextroamphetamine. I know this is done in the body but we would prefer dex for sniffing.
Thanks!


----------



## DEA:)

This can actually be done by hydrolysis. On the Chinese Wikipedia I found details on how lisdex gets metabolized in vitro. And it's just a catalysed hydrolysis. Without any catalysator it will take forever, but with a little more research I found that lysine from potatoes gets hydrolised while cooking and remains in the water.

I tried it with quite short tests and found that around 30min of water bath heating in water isn't enough. But some got hydrolised I'm pretty sure. Dunno if it's worth it... I didn't go ahead after 2 trials.


----------

